# Financial problems killed my marriage amongst other things . . .



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, my husband and I are getting divorced. We've been married for 7 months and the financial reality was too much for my husband. We had talked many many times before we got married, but, he says he was in his own fantasy land and assumed he could handle the financial responsibility. 
Im a working mom of 3 kids whose bio father does not pay child support. My husband must really have not been listening when I said that I was doing it all alone. 
To top things off my husband lives in a different city for work, so together we have been paying for two separate rents, travelling expenses in between, 2 sets of living expenses, etc.
We are getting divorced now because the financial burden is too much, although he was never asked to support my other previous children. Oh and we have a baby on the way. So Im soon to be a single mother of 4. But Im just wondering how other moms do it? Any moms with previous kids with dead beat dads out there? 
If only I was getting regularly the child support that was owed to me monthly, there would be a lesser financial strain.
The marriage may have failed anyway, because there are other factors, but this was one of the biggest issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

